# northern france for 9 days from 25th May



## 100836 (Sep 3, 2006)

we are off to northern france again for 9 days, travelling over on the 25th in the evening, anyone else going over that way then?
we are taking the seafrance ferrys


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

im going over on 31st for 22 days airs only.. have a good trip..


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We'll be crossing on the 24th by Eurotunnel (£7 return with Tesco vouchers). :lol: :lol: 

Haven't decided where to go yet but probably will turn right from Calais. 8)


----------



## 100836 (Sep 3, 2006)

gaspode said:


> We'll be crossing on the 24th by Eurotunnel (£7 return with Tesco vouchers). :lol: :lol:
> 
> Haven't decided where to go yet but probably will turn right from Calais. 8)


yep turning right as well, we will have our 4 &6 yr olds with us and a large accompanyment of bikes, prams, scooters, electirc scramblers, skateboards etc etc 8O


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Out on the 26th here. We were going to Bruges and Holland, but it looks like we might be turning half-right, heading for the Vendée :? Or a bit left, heading for Burgundy. Or maybe somewhere else entirely :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

"Calais turn right, Calais turn half right, or a bit left"

You lot are so organised, we usually toss a coin driving down the ramp :roll: 

pete


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

HughJardon said:


> we are off to northern france again for 9 days, travelling over on the 25th in the evening, anyone else going over that way then? we are taking the seafrance ferrys


We're taking the Eurotunnel on 30th May (FREE/Tesco - even got £1 change ) and doing down to Val d'Authie in Picardie for a week (thanks to holy1hobby for the tip).

Dougie.


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Were going in June coastal route from St Malo,
10 nights with no route planned.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I am going on the 28th May for 6 weeks, back for 2 weeks in the uk then back over until i get bored.

Eurotunnel then head south. 1st stop will be just South of Saumur then wandering about until end of june and on to Il de re for a week to 10 days.

Karl


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

We are away from 8th to 17th June arriving Dunkerke, route changes every day. Will look out for MHF stickers,just need lots of sunshine.

Lesley and Alan


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lesley and Alan. we are going over tomorrow if Shirley gets her finger out ( OUCH!!!). By June we hope to be in the South of France, we will keep our eyes open for you. Have a good trip if we don't see you. Sounds a bit far fetched but we bumped into The Snails (Rosemary & Brian) in the South of France last year. so it does happen.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

SidT said:


> Sounds a bit far fetched but we bumped into The Snails (Rosemary & Brian) in the South of France last year. so it does happen.
> Cheers Sid


Snap ! we bumped into them at the aire at Arques on Easter Saturday. They get around those two.

G


----------



## panagah (Jan 4, 2006)

We are also going down to picardie to stay at La Croix du vieux Pont. Leaving next Thursday from cheshire and then catching the 06-00 sailing to Dunkuqe with Norfolfk lne. Don't usually stay a week on a site but this site looks like it has planty to do for our kiddeis and me including excursions in to paris. Staying 9 nights, unless of course the sun dont shine in which case we may go further down , but I will enjoy It!!


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

We are traveling down on Friday 25 3.00pm ferry, then heading for Le Val De Authe. This will be my last trip hauling the caravan. Hope to see you there.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

andyman said:


> We are traveling down on Friday 25 3.00pm ferry, then heading for Le Val De Authe. This will be my last trip hauling the caravan. Hope to see you there.


We're arriving there on 30th late afternoon, so get the kettle on!

Dougie.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

panagah said:


> We are also going down to picardie to stay at La Croix du vieux Pont. Leaving next Thursday from cheshire and then catching the 06-00 sailing to Dunkuqe with Norfolfk lne. Don't usually stay a week on a site but this site looks like it has planty to do for our kiddeis and me including excursions in to paris. Staying 9 nights, unless of course the sun dont shine in which case we may go further down , but I will enjoy It!!


We,re hopefully going to croix du veiux evening of 25th might see you
(we will be flying MHF banner of a pole).If we don't see you, the campsites
got plenty to do.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

We are on the 08.30 Seafrance on the 30th and going to Stoneham camping in Le Touquet and returning on the 3rd.

Maddie


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Blimey is there room for all of us lot, we go in the tunnel on the 29th cost £2 with Tesco's of course!

Only 10 days so also turning right and going as far down coast as Brittany border we think. 

Have a son who likes board skimming (the wooden things that go up and down the edge of the water), to do this we need flat beaches , can anyone think of any having turned right at Calais. 

Thanks , 
Mandy


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Tell me about these cheap tunnel crossings with Tesco vouchers that you are all harping on about. Have I missed a trick?


----------



## 100836 (Sep 3, 2006)

wow loads of folks going across at the same time so hopefully will meet up with some of you on route, i will print off the mnf banner and leave it in the windscreen so hopefully will bump into a few people.

our crossing on seafrance will be around 8pm on the 25th may

cheers for now


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

:lol: We're off to france on Sunday P&O via Dover then meandering down to Clermont Ferrand for Euro rally. Putting our new Elegance through it's paces. We will wave!  Back 5th June


----------

